# AFAS Joke



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Is this a joke? I am calling it Quits with my final National After this email.Why should someone get paid the same in NY as another contractor in UT?





> *NOTICE OF POLICY CHANGE*​ *AFAS Standardized Pricing*​
> *
> * This notification is coming to you because you are an important part of the AFAS independent contractor network. We are expecting growth and increased volume throughout 2015. In preparation for that growth, we are implementing new processes and policies. Each modification to our business has been carefully planned and developed to help create efficiencies and improved practices that will allow us to scale and operate more effectively.
> *Introduction: *
> ...


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

That was going to be my first call in am

ny def. Should not be getting the same


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> That was going to be my first call in am
> 
> ny def. Should not be getting the same


I Sent my email Wishing to be removed and contact terminated.I can Not work for these people with the prices now.I said to them-


We can not work with the current pricing going into effect For example i can not understand how someone in Utah can be paid $30.00 a yrd as someone in New York be paid the same amount and the operation cost is Drastically Different We pay $90.00 per ton to dump.Locks are $35.00 When hud pays upwards of 65.00 and a secondary $10.00???Our locks cost 6.00 each???.
We can NOT & will NOT work with the pricing going into effect.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm Done with This Bull**** to be quite honest i cant believe how this industry has operated like it does.My Local senator is sponsoring a bill for forclosed house that are not being maintained like they should.I think im gonna contact him this week.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone in NY/NJ That needs locks-Dead bolts,Knobs,Padlocks,Lockboxes,Etc i have a ton of stuff all brand new in my cabinets and truck,All the tools of the trade,pressure test,Commercial mowers,Blowers,Etc I am a GC So most i will keep but lock boxesif you are interested let me know i can take some pics.I have 20 Brand new Dehumidifiers also


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

what parts of nj and ny u work


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Rockland county


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Did you get that today, I didn't?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

United,

Are you moving to Utah?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> United,
> 
> Are you moving to Utah?


lmfao no! I wish! I hate NY Commie bastards!
I apologize if i offended anyone from UT LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Did you get that today, I didn't?


Yes,After 6


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

We got it also. We don't do pp for them though. We were laughing and laughing . Good luck. Even though their grass cut pays better than over at sg.


----------

